# 2019 Cruze Won't Start



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There is only one coil pack, but four spark plugs

A code *P0304* may mean that one or more of the following has happened:
Faulty spark plug or wire
Faulty coil (pack)
Faulty oxygen sensor(s)
Faulty fuel injector
Burned exhaust valve
Faulty catalytic converter(s)
Running out of fuel
Poor compression
Defective computer
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0304 Cylinder 4 Four Misfire Detected

Causes for this code, *P050D* may include:

Vacuum or air intake leaks
Bad spark plugs, plug boots, or ignition coils
Insufficient fuel pressure/volume
Defective ECT sensor
Shorted or open circuits or connectors
Read more at: P050D Cold Start Rough Idle


*C0299 Meaning :*

CChassis Code
Problem is controller area network wiring bus and modules.0SAE - Generic2BBV Sensor Circuit Low Voltage9BBV Sensor Circuit Low Voltage9Transmission
C0299 Possible Causes

Vacuum leak at the brake booster
Faulty Vacuum Brake Booster Check Valve
Faulty Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM)
Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM) harness is open or shorted
Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM) circuit poor electrical connection
Read more: C0299 - Brake Booster Performance Plausibility

U0401: Diagnosing Communication U Codes before Replacing Parts – TechLink

I would look for a bad connection at the wheel sensors to start.


don't forget t o introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Funny how 0304 has a different scenario then 0303


----------

